# PPSSPP Settings



## Prior22 (Dec 9, 2014)

There's a couple PPSSPP settings I was curious as to whether, in general, it would be a good idea to enable.   They are:

-Retain changed textures
-Fast Memory
-Multithreaded
-1/0 on thread

PS:  i'm using a Nvidia Shield, so device capability won't be an issue.  And i'm loading games via a microsd card.  would loading via internal improve performance at all?  Thanks.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 9, 2014)

Is  it a shield portable (handheld system) or a shield tablet?


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 10, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Is it a shield portable (handheld system) or a shield tablet?


 
Handheld.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 12, 2014)

Try this


Mode: Buffered Rendering
Frameskipping: Auto (2 is a good option too, but Auto works best for me + smoother)
Prevent FPS from exceeding 60: on

Postprocessing shader: Bloom or Natural Colors (looks great)
Stretch to display + Mipmapping: on

Rendering Resolution: 3xPSP
Hardware transform + Vertex Cache + Vertex Decoder Jit: on
Low quality splines: off

Texture scaling options:
Nothing changed

Anisotropic filtering: 8x
Texture filter: Auto

Hack settings options:
Nothing enabled 

Settings: -> System

Fast memory (unstable): On
Multithreaded: off
I/O on thread: on
Change CPU clock: 0
Atomic Audio locks: on


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 14, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> Mode: Buffered Rendering
> ...


 
Do you know how fast memory and I/O on thread effect emulator performance?  Or in general what these two options mean.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 14, 2014)

Fast Memory (dynarec, unstable) / Fastmem (may be unstable): simply assumes that all memory accesses the game does are valid, and thus skips some checks, gaining a bit of speed. Of course, if a game does an invalid memory access, the whole emu will crash as a result. 


I/o basically is used to increase comparability if I'm correct but I'm not sure...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 14, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> There's a couple PPSSPP settings I was curious as to whether, in general, it would be a good idea to enable. They are:
> 
> -Retain changed textures
> -Fast Memory
> ...


 

Retain changed textures - haven't seen that option on PPSSPP
Fast Memory - disabling it fixes some multiplayer games, i think it has to do with fast loading
Multithreaded- Using more than 1 threads, most of the times it slows games cause its not yet optimized. Its experimental so don't use it
I/O on thread - That has to do with HDD i think... after some while the HDD goes into sleep so some games start to lag like Project Diva.... i think


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 14, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Retain changed textures - haven't seen that option on PPSSPP
> Fast Memory - disabling it fixes some multiplayer games, i think it has to do with fast loading
> Multithreaded- Using more than 1 threads, most of the times it slows games cause its not yet optimized. Its experimental so don't use it
> I/O on thread - That has to do with HDD i think... after some while the HDD goes into sleep so some games start to lag like Project Diva.... i think



I/O basically makes some games much better and removes lag although it doesn't always make a difference on many games


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 14, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Retain changed textures - haven't seen that option on PPSSPP
> Fast Memory - disabling it fixes some multiplayer games, i think it has to do with fast loading
> Multithreaded- Using more than 1 threads, most of the times it slows games cause its not yet optimized. Its experimental so don't use it
> I/O on thread - That has to do with HDD i think... after some while the HDD goes into sleep so some games start to lag like Project Diva.... i think





RevPokemon said:


> I/O basically makes some games much better and removes lag although it doesn't always make a difference on many games


 
Alright seems as though fast memory is the only option, of the ones I listed, worth enabling for now.  Also since the shield doesn't have much internal memory I load PSP games via microsd card.  Would this effect PPSSPP performance at all.  I'm assuming not, but just wanted to confirm.

Also I've heard that turning buffered rendering on can cause flickering issues.  Is this true.  And what are the advantages to turning it on?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 14, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> Alright seems as though fast memory is the only option, of the ones I listed, worth enabling for now. Also since the shield doesn't have much internal memory I load PSP games via microsd card. Would this effect PPSSPP performance at all. I'm assuming not, but just wanted to confirm.
> 
> Also I've heard that turning buffered rendering on can cause flickering issues. Is this true. And what are the advantages to turning it on?


 

Not really, maybe only loading times would be longer.
And buffered rendering is enabled by default. You should leave it on.
Non buffered rendering enables some hacks and games should be faster when its enabled, thou you might get some issues with graphics.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 14, 2014)

Theoretically speaking using a micro SD will always take longer but it isn't noticeable except in loading probably


----------

